# Болезнь Шейермана-Мау



## denik2017stok (15 Фев 2017)

У меня нашли типа шерман мао мне 20 лет у верхней части позвонка между лопатками ближе к шейным позвонка,но по симтомам не болей нечего такого нету я занимаюсь воркаутом хожу в зал нечего не болит кроме мышц,завтра смогу снимки показать хочу что бы вы посмотрели и сказали точно есть у меня это или нету,бо нашим врачам я не доверяю они убили моего лучшего друга можно так сказать ну точнее помогли болезни,если она все таки есть то какие делать упражнения на дома и стоит дальше заниматса турником железом


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Фев 2017)

Покажите. Посмотрим.


----------



## La murr (16 Фев 2017)

@denik2017stok, здравствуйте!
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь - http://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - http://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------

